# New Kuiu Kenai Jacket



## Fish_or_Die (Aug 22, 2016)

Brand new Large size Kuiu Kenai jacket with tags still on it, asking $125. Ordered it off their outlet and its just a bit too big for me (5'9" average build)so I'm ordering a medium.

Incredible jacket, ultra light weight and surprisingly waterproof and windproof! Color is the charcoal shown in the picture. Original retail price is $180 so this is a steal!

http://www.kuiu.com/hunting-jackets...-and-vests&dwvar_50013_color=ViasCamo#start=3

Call, text or email Matt
801-907-5654


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Matt, uhh how much you selling it for?8)


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Dunkem said:


> Welcome to the forum Matt, uhh how much you selling it for?8)


A steal compared to $180!


----------



## Fish_or_Die (Aug 22, 2016)

*Price*

Ha, thanks guys, asking $125


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Was reading another post that was talkin about KUIU supporting SFW. Just saying.


----------



## Fish_or_Die (Aug 22, 2016)

I'd rather support kuiu who supports SFW at half the cost of Sitka that supports the three middlemen between them and me. Just my way of looking at it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have learned the hard way to not go by the jacket sizing without trying it on first. One manufacture I wear a large, the next a x-large. 

I wished that they would go back to chest sizes so that you know what your are buying before you order it and find that it won't fit.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I think Kuiu sizing fits small. "Athletic"....read..."skinny" fit, so for guys with a little extra padding...size up.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I wear KUIU stuff pretty exclusively. I wear an XL in most other brands. For outerwear which is layered on other stuff I always go 1 size up. But I'm also 6'4" 245. I have the Kenai in XXL and it's one of the best pieces of clothing I own.


----------

